# Embarc Exchange Affiliation: RCI or II ?



## Jo Jo (Aug 11, 2021)

Have been a resale owner of Intrawest/Embarc since 2007 … and have only enjoyed the Embarc properties.

We are now considering enrolling in an TS exchange organization … not sure as to which exchange organization Embarc is currently affiliated with: one vs neither vs both (if that is possible) these days?

Thx.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 11, 2021)

I think it’s II for now but with HGV’s purchase of Diamond, that could be changing.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2021)

Diamond (DRI) isn't officially associated with a exchange company anymore.  BUT I have had a II account for decades and still am able to trade with II.  

I don't know what will happen with HGVC buying DRI.

Sorry


----------



## tashamen (Aug 26, 2021)

I still use Embarc in II also, in fact deposited a December Palm Desert week just last week and it has already been snapped up.  Also traded another December PD week recently into Marriott Sabal Palms during the annual Arnold Palmer invitational last week Feb/first week March 2022, surprised to see it sitting online.  I could not see that with my Trapp Lodge weeks.


----------



## marmite (Oct 9, 2021)

Embarc is definitely in II, I have traded into it recently (and my parents also own there).  Embarc Palm Desert is one of the best resorts in the Desert, and I have been to them all (truly). If you are happy at Embarc, you will likely enjoy the Marriott, Westin, Sheraton, Hyatt properties (and of course many others) on II that are categorized as Elite or Premium.   If you have RCI as an option, the only reason I can think to go that route is if you have your heart set on trading into Disney properties.  DVC isn't represented in Interval.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2021)

Jo Jo said:


> Have been a resale owner of Intrawest/Embarc since 2007 … and have only enjoyed the Embarc properties.
> 
> We are now considering enrolling in an TS exchange organization … not sure as to which exchange organization Embarc is currently affiliated with: one vs neither vs both (if that is possible) these days?
> 
> Thx.


That is a very good concern with the purchase of DRI by HGV.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 9, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> That is a very good concern with the purchase of DRI by HGV.



Eh, seems like any resorts that were affiliated with II before acquired by HGVC was able to keep that affiliation. You may have to create, pay and manage your own account, but the precedent is there. The SW Florida and Scotland resorts all retained the ability to trade in II so I think it’s very possible that the DRI resorts would be able to as well.


----------

